
LXC 1.0 blog-post-series (2013) - rammy1234
https://stgraber.org/2013/12/20/lxc-1-0-blog-post-series/
======
nevi-me
If you run your own infra, LXC/LXD is invaluable when you want long-term
stateful containers (e.g. to run databases on).

If like me, you started using LXC around the time of the 1.0 blog-post series,
and are stuck with 14.04LTS containers, this guide [1] is useful to help you
upgrade the container.

[1] [https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/upgrade-update-lxd-
container-u...](https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/upgrade-update-lxd-container-
ubuntu-linux/)

------
mkesper
That's from 2013, what's the current state of affairs?

~~~
zrav
We're now at LXC/LXD version 3.x. Using LXD (LXC container orchestrator) is a
breeze, with better and more polished UX than Docker, IMHO. Then again,
LXC/LXD is more of an alternative to VMs than to Docker.

------
aitchnyu
Is there a comprehensive resource for LXC based dev environment? There was
LXDock which went unmaintained and had several bugs leaving me with Vagrant.

------
abdussamit
If I want to learn Docker/containers, would it be beneficial to go through
this? Will it enhance the background learning or do I need to go through this?

~~~
Mic92
Not really. You could rather learn the underlying operating system concepts
such as namespaces or cgroups directly.

~~~
tyingq
Bocker is a good resource to learn what containers actually are:
[https://github.com/p8952/bocker](https://github.com/p8952/bocker)

